# The Graston Technique



## RustyShackleford (May 24, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with it?  http://www.grastontechnique.com/

For once in my 36+ years on this earth I have found a nagging injury I cannot overcome and two years of plantar faciitis was enough.  Today was day one with the PT.  The experience was positive and relatively pain free.  The best part was getting back on my feet after the treatment and walking with minimal pain.  It will be interesting to see how my feet feel tomorrow and after a few weeks of treatment.


----------



## 0699 (May 24, 2013)

My wife had it done a couple of years ago.  Got rid of her PF.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 24, 2013)

0699 said:


> My wife had it done a couple of years ago. Got rid of her PF.


 
Nice!  Hopefully I experience the same result.


----------



## RackMaster (May 24, 2013)

Is it some sort of 'laser' therapy?  I can't figure it out from the site.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 24, 2013)

Nope, even though there were some early mornings where I wish someone would've used a laser to chop off my feet.


----------



## ZmanTX (May 25, 2013)

Looks pretty legit!



0699 said:


> My wife had it done a couple of years ago. Got rid of her PF.


 
How long did she go through her therapy?


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 25, 2013)

Like everything, Graston has it's nay sayers, but this morning was the first one in a long time where I woke up and didn't walk like a 90 year old man crossing hot coals.


----------



## ZmanTX (May 25, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Like everything, Graston has it's nay sayers, but this morning was the first one in a long time where I woke up and didn't walk like a 90 year old man crossing hot coals.



That's awesome man hopefully it continues! If you can continue with the updates I'm interested in hearing the longtime effects of this.


----------



## 0699 (May 25, 2013)

Zach M said:


> Looks pretty legit!
> 
> 
> 
> How long did she go through her therapy?


 
About two months.


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Like everything, Graston has it's nay sayers, but this morning was the first one in a long time where I woke up and didn't walk like a 90 year old man crossing hot coals.


 
I'm a firm believer in regular PT and massage to maintain movement, I still walk like an old man but at least it's not every day.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 26, 2013)

Holy cow, that looks amazing.  Having suffered with Achilles Tendonitis several times, this method looks awesome.  Gets into spots where things like foam rollers can't.


----------



## bublik (May 26, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Anyone have any experience with it? http://www.grastontechnique.com/
> 
> For once in my 36+ years on this earth I have found a nagging injury I cannot overcome and two years of plantar faciitis was enough. Today was day one with the PT. The experience was positive and relatively pain free. The best part was getting back on my feet after the treatment and walking with minimal pain. It will be interesting to see how my feet feel tomorrow and after a few weeks of treatment.


 
I had this done after hamstring surgery last year during PT. I found it incredibly helpful w/the scarring and site mobility. I plan to revisit it when I get home later this year as I've lost a bit of mobility and the scar is a pain in the ass.


----------

